# AmSnag----what's its current URL?



## Riverviewer (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm trying to plan a trip in July, and I can't find a working URL for AmSnag.

Where do log into it, and is it compatible with my iMac? (OS X 10.10.2)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 6, 2015)

This works for me on my Macbook Air. http://amsnag.net/


----------



## JATX (Mar 6, 2015)

Riverviewer said:


> I'm trying to plan a trip in July, and I can't find a working URL for AmSnag.
> 
> Where do log into it, and is it compatible with my iMac? (OS X 10.10.2)


http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php

This one works well for me. :mellow: i don't get any errors.


----------



## willem (Mar 16, 2015)

Over the past few days, <http://amsnag.net> always failed for me. Most recently (and I believe the other times, but I did not record the message), it presented the following error.

Query failed: select date,con,seg,train,coach,roomette,bedroom,family,BCFC from result where sessId = order by date,con, seg

Error: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'order by date,con, seg' at line 2

This was on a Windows ocmputer, a Macintosh computer, and an iPad. Just before I posted this, I used <http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php>,and it worked. Since I would expect one of the URLs to point to the other, this baffles me. Perhaps the moral of the story is to try the other URL if the first one fails.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2015)

Amsnag.net should redirect you to the second one link you provide - I just checked that it's doing that, and it seems to be working for me.


----------



## Train2104 (Mar 16, 2015)

willem said:


> Over the past few days, <http://amsnag.net> always failed for me. Most recently (and I believe the other times, but I did not record the message), it presented the following error.
> 
> Query failed: select date,con,seg,train,coach,roomette,bedroom,family,BCFC from result where sessId = order by date,con, seg
> 
> ...


Just a note to the developer of AmSnag from a fellow PHP/MySQL user - please don't enable error display on a front-facing script, especially a high volume one...


----------



## PaulM (Mar 16, 2015)

Train2104 said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > Over the past few days, <http://amsnag.net> always failed for me. Most recently (and I believe the other times, but I did not record the message), it presented the following error.
> ...


Why not? Amsnag is like Amtrak trains, it depends on its customers for quality control. Especially in cases like this where I can't reproduce the error. But having seen the error, I suspect the poster has disabled cookies .

As amsnag parses the the fare page for each date, it stores the results in a mysql database, along with the session ID in order to segregate the results of one query from those of another. The offending query is trying to retrieve the results for display, but with a null (blank) session ID. As far as I know, the session ID is stored as a cookie, thus my suspicion.

I've never noticed the problem because I use Firefox almost exclusively. The latest version doesn't seem to give you the option of disabling them.

I'm also baffled why biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php worked, but not amsnag.net, unless different cookies settings were in effect.


----------



## acelafan (Mar 17, 2015)

I think hiding errors from the user is to prevent malicious people from attacking your application...but when you hide those specific errors it's up to the developer to check the logs and troubleshoot.

(BTW, amsnag.net has been working fine for me, too, and in fact was very useful for me the other day....thanks for developing it!)


----------



## willem (Mar 17, 2015)

PaulM said:


> ... But having seen the error, I suspect the poster has disabled cookies . ...


Cookies were enabled. On an iPad, I would not know how to disable cookies.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 17, 2015)

willem said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > ... But having seen the error, I suspect the poster has disabled cookies . ...
> ...


I'm still suspicious. I tried it using IE with cookies disabled and got exactly the error message you reported.

Sorry, I don't "support" ipads. :blush: I finally broke down and purchased a small Android tablet. About the only thing I find it useful for is as a gps - large enough screen to actually see it and light enough to carry on a bike tour.


----------



## RWR (Mar 26, 2015)

Having no problem with Amsnag on an iPad


----------

